# Sharing the ride



## Bruce Grieves (Feb 6, 2019)

Whether you're crossing the Pacific or the Atlantic or sailing around the world can you find people that will split the cost with you Sail on your boat does this work or are you better off going alone anyone have experience with this please comment


----------



## AxelK (Feb 22, 2019)

My two cents…

I have done that a few times, it depends on where, when and obviously with whom…

In general if you find the right person to sail with it’s definitely a positive experience, and of course you share the costs, which can be quite high for long trips…

My rules for shared sailing are the following:

•	Good English/or other languages that you can both speak relevantly fluently (in my case Greek and French)
•	Sailing experience (ideally a certification). You don’t want to teach someone how to do stuff on a boat, unless you have explicitly agreed in advance about that.
•	No pets (that’s a personal thing, I know others wouldn’t agree)

VERY IMPORTANT: Get to know the person(s) before you set sail, particularly if we are talking about a long trip. You don’t want to find out that you don’t get along with them in the middle of the ocean.

Obviously the size of the boat matters as well. I have a Beneteau Oceanis 42 which kind of allows for a bit of privacy when needed.

How you find people who want to sail with you – that’s tricky, for me it’s mainly through friends and local sailing clubs. Some yacht charter platforms allow you to do that if you are a boat owner. One company I have used in the past is Click&Boat, they are quite strong in Europe. I have also heard about a startup in Britain that matches sailing enthusiasts, but they provide the boat and the skipper too, think it's sort of 'Tinder-on-a-boat' thing, so mainly for younger people. 

I could go on and on…

When and where are you sailing btw?


----------

